# Most importantly, When?



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

Just looking for opinions on who what and Most importantly, When?

Who? what's your take on whose gonna start it when SHTF? Will it be the big bad Ruskies, the asian giant or our own politiburo?

What? Is it going to start with a war? A financial Crisis? or just plain old martial law in the states? 

Most importantly, When? If you've been reading the tea leaves, the signs are every where. What's your take on how likely the first splatters of SHTF will be seen within 1 yr? 2yrs? 3-5 or longer?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe before asking such an all encompassing question, you should first introduce yourself & join the community discussions.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Who? Snowflakes
What? Phone battery shortage
When? Hopefully yesterday


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

gtx said:


> Just looking for opinions on who what and Most importantly, When?
> 
> Who? what's your take on whose gonna start it when SHTF? Will it be the big bad Ruskies, the asian giant or our own politiburo?
> 
> ...


you didn't mention the most eminent and already in progress - just waiting to go white hot - Middle East .... most likely an all out attack on Israel - but might kick off early if Israel continues to preempt the build-up in Syria, Lebanon, and Iran ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who? Russians
What? Elections
When? 2018
Why? Cause the elites want it that way.

Who? Chinese
What? Control of oil and world markets.
When? Today


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

@******* Good point ...hmmm um what do you want to know? 
@MountainGirl - Phone batteries must be the most unrecognized threat. When we run out of those, I'm sure the entire millennial generation will go postal ... but it'll fizzle when they can't figure out how to tweet it to their friends ...lol
@Illini Warrior - I agree the ME could easily be the flash point, but IMHO it won't be the nations in the ME that actually start it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

gtx said:


> @********* Good point ...hmmm um what do you want to know?
> @*MountainGirl* - Phone batteries must be the most unrecognized threat. When we run out of those, I'm sure the entire millennial generation will go postal ... but it'll fizzle when they can't figure out how to tweet it to their friends ...lol
> @*Illini Warrior* - I agree the ME could easily be the flash point, but IMHO it won't be the nations in the ME that actually start it.


You obviously know your way around forums - how about scooting over to the Introduction section, review what others have said if you need ideas, and make a post. That way we can welcome you accordingly and know you're not just a troll.


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

@Chipper - Why? You are totally correct !
Who? - Why do you think the Ruskies? Do you they want a war? Would it benefit them?

in fact, who actually benefits from a major world war? (a serious question). A lot of people suffer and die. A lot of people and nations loose a lot. But there are some who benefit. 
Ever given that any serious thought?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> Who? Snowflakes
> What? Phone battery shortage
> When? Hopefully yesterday


That's funny:vs_laugh:


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

@MountainGirl - This must be the first forum where anybody really cared about an introduction. Not to be disrespectful. I actually prefer a well moderated forum over a bunch of insulting idiots. 
So i wrote an into post


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@gtx yep I read it. Student of history, here to pick our brains, lol. Some here have some; me, not so much. I did notice, though, that your cup is already pretty full...so not sure you have room for new ideas. Maybe you're just seeking to teach - or confirm what you already think? Anyway, have fun; I'll yield to others to play along. I got snow to shovel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Collection of things. Most civil unrest and lack of financial stability brought on by more demanding their cut of what someone else earned. Their rage will be driven by the Socialist and Marxist in our education system and with in the government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

gtx said:


> @MountainGirl - This must be the first forum where anybody really cared about an introduction. Not to be disrespectful. I actually prefer a well moderated forum over a bunch of insulting idiots.
> So i wrote an into post


I have the feeling you may encounter some resistance on this forum.:vs_lol:

Have a nice day.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Who? Snowflakes
> What? Tide Pod shortage
> When? Hopefully yesterday


Fify.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say it’s the Circus Maximus in Mordor on the Potomac. Those clowns in the Senate and House are evil, idiots or both by and large. Same with the judicial and executive branch’s. They do as their masters command. Most republics have a life span. As a student of history you should know we are on borrowed time. Especially when the public feels entitled to the government treasury and votes that way.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Who? Snowflakes
> What? Phone battery shortage
> When? Hopefully yesterday


Phone batteries ... maybe. Zero balances on EBT cards ... BOOM! It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have heard that "they" want to reduce the population by 50% world wide, current methods are not working.

US, China and India have reached a tilt point on the ability to sustain current levels of population.

The dark continent produces nothing but a negative product and is self destructing but at a slow, primitive pace.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Phone batteries ... maybe. Zero balances on EBT cards ... BOOM! It's on like Donkey Kong!


You know you are right,

what the hell are they going to do not being able to bury their faces in those god damned things?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When? who the hell knows???

Iran could get a nuke from NOKO and hit Tel aviv with it, that will sure as hell start it.

Have a nuke detonated here in the US and Iran will be gone an hour later after comp analysis.

Those bastards need to get hit just on principal, exterminate those bearded muzzslime bastards.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well in Report Writing 101....we was taught not only to figger out Who..when..why and how..but also where? It seems fairly obvious the where is the big city ghettos. Dallas or Chicago maybe. Texarkana perhaps? There is going to be a lot of collatteral damage because those folks all tend to look alike to old blind ******** such as Uncle Slippy...A Watchman etc. It aint going to be any day on the beach.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gtx said:


> @MountainGirl - This must be the first forum where anybody really cared about an introduction. Not to be disrespectful. I actually prefer a well moderated forum over a bunch of insulting idiots.
> So i wrote an into post


And ..... who might you be referring to as insulting idiots? You were simply asked to introduce yourself as you came through the door.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


Got it. LOL
AND, I looked it up for myself.
You know, did the work.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A food crisis, via financial crisis will cause SHTF. Most revolutions in history have been because of food, if memory recalls.
Hell, look at grocery stores when a hurricane is coming. People are freaking out, and buying bottled water. Stupid.
Just an example.
When in Hawaii, we had a power outage due to an earthquake. People were losing their mind, and the gas stations were flooded with people.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

we got TGus on the east coast, now we got Gtx on the west coast. Wonder if they be related in any way (insert dueling banjo music)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> we got TGus on the east coast, now we got Gtx on the west coast. Wonder if they be related in any way (insert dueling banjo music)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Where is our newest member?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Where is our newest member?


I dont know...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes I think the management sets up these trolls to spike activity.

Has anyone notice the sentence composition and personality is almost the same on all these trolls?

Kind of a short term Tguts, just as manic and oblique and all are typing fanatics.

To me, just farts in a jar and stale.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Where is our newest member?


His shift was over. Time to go home.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sometimes I think the management sets up these trolls to spike activity.
> 
> Has anyone notice the sentence composition and personality is almost the same on all these trolls?
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I dont know...


One of our cats brings them in to eat, now bringing them on to my bed!

The thing is she has no front claws, she beats them to death.

No we did not declaw her, previous owner did.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> One of our cats brings them in to eat, now bringing them on to my bed!
> 
> The thing is she has no front claws, she beats them to death.
> 
> No we did not declaw her, previous owner did.


How does she do that? Hold them with her back clawed paws & pound on them with her front pads??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What she does is pounce on them and slams them first shot near unconscious then beats the until they stop moving.

Here is a pic kid took with her phone, she is eating it in this picture.

She just uses her front paws on them, great hunter.

She sits on the deck and listens, when she hears one in the yard she bolts to the spot sometimes 50 feet away.

It was taken late last fall.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@SOCOM42 She's a beauty. Like her, we all find a way to do what we need to do. I like that.


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> And ..... who might you be referring to as insulting idiots? You were simply asked to introduce yourself as you came through the door.


I was referring to forums where any real dialog is essentially zero having been replaced by raging flame wars.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

gtx said:


> I was referring to forums where any real dialog is essentially zero having been replaced by raging flame wars.


Which forums would you be talking about?.the troll wars forum where you hang out at?.Name up or go back to your mom's basement.


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> @gtx yep I read it. Student of history, here to pick our brains, lol. Some here have some; me, not so much. I did notice, though, that your cup is already pretty full...so not sure you have room for new ideas. Maybe you're just seeking to teach - or confirm what you already think? Anyway, have fun; I'll yield to others to play along. I got snow to shovel.


it's clear you are perceptive, intelligent, assertive, and cynical - a lethal combination ha ha

Cup full? - If you mean having already developed thoughts on topics, maybe you're right. 
Pick your brains - No need or desire. 
Teach - No offense, but not worth my time. People will believe what they want (regardless of facts).
confirm what you already think - My ego is not that needy.

Learning is a better description. We're all aware of the left / right divide in this country. While most people enjoy bashing the other side I find myself thinking, when SHTF those are the people who will have to hash things out. When you remove big brother, that's what we will be left with.

While politically I can't stand either side (why do people think either party is their 'friend'?) at the local level I have found there are good folks as well as jerks on both sides, and in the end it's our neighbors we will have to live with.

I think that actually defines part of the problem. Most people have more in common that the politico's want them to see. The left right divide is more of a tactic to divide people than a definition of views. A top / bottom divide is actually more accurate when looking at the winners and losers and who is really fighting who (or should be).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

gtx said:


> it's clear you are perceptive, intelligent, assertive, and cynical - a lethal combination ha ha
> 
> Cup full? - If you mean having already developed thoughts on topics, maybe you're right.
> Pick your brains - No need or desire.
> ...


That's a good post. I like how you think.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> That's a good post. I like how you think.


Me too!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

No one saw WWI coming. WWII some did but most far too late even though warning signs were everywhere and still when the tanks rolled into Poland they were shocked. My idea is to be prepared for natural disasters things likely to occur. Have some food stocks, seed , livestock and try not to get to worried about things I cannot control.

Will the grid get taken out by N. Korea or Russia maybe. Will I loose power for at least 4 hours sometime in the next 10 years Yes without a doubt. Power for a couple days highly likely . Actions taken to prepare for a power outage regardless of a couple days or longer term are not that much different.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Any war between major nuclear powers in this day and age is not likely. There would be no winners. Resource grabs are what we are seeing today in wars in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan. Proxy wars over resources are the likely wars in the near future. There are variables that people with only the highest security clearance could know. Imo superpowers are already working together to achieve bigger goals than the common man can imagine.

We are kept in the dark even in the Information Age. A veil has been slowly cast over our eyes. Distraction. What do you think you know? What do you really know? Conspiracy theories abound. Yet, we know very little.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Any war between major nuclear powers in this day and age is not likely. There would be no winners. Resource grabs are what we are seeing today in wars in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan. Proxy wars over resources are the likely wars in the near future. There are variables that people with only the highest security clearance could know. Imo superpowers are already working together to achieve bigger goals than the common man can imagine.
> 
> We are kept in the dark even in the Information Age. A veil has been slowly cast over our eyes. Distraction. What do you think you know? What do you really know? Conspiracy theories abound. Yet, we know very little.


Proxy Wars are the new wars. Some dont get why we fight in Afghanistan, other than Bin ded liden, in Irag etc. OIL OIl OIL


----------

